# Mon iPod affiche un panneau interdiction de stationner



## Palm49 (22 Décembre 2009)

Personne ne trouve une solution à mon problème ?
J'aurais pensez trouvé un gentil Père Noël pour résoudre ce stuuût que même dans mon entourage il trouve bizare ?
Aussi bien sur mon Imac que sur mon PowerBook qui sont tous les deux en version Snow Léopard 10.6.2 et ma version Itunes 9.0.2.
Quand je le branche l'icône monte sur le bureau, mais avec en travers un cercle et barre rouge (comme un panneau interdiction de stationner). voir photo
J'ai essayé également de réinitialiser (touche central avec touche du dessus pendant 6/7 seconde) mais niet.
L'iPod est chargé à bloc
L'iPod fonctionne à la perfection
Quand je prends l'iPod de mon petit-fils, alors là je ne rencontre aucun stuuût.

Donc je cherche comme vous, mais je ne trouve pas encore de solution....

En résumé : le seul problème c'est qu'il ne désire pas apparaître normalement sur le bureau et bien entendu sur Itunes. 

Dans l'attente, je vous souhaite un joyeux Noël


----------



## rizoto (22 Décembre 2009)

as tu essaye de le restaurer depuis itunes?


----------



## iota (22 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

As-tu essayé de passer l'iPod en "mode disque" et de faire une restauration ?

@+
iota


----------



## Palm49 (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

To Rizoto, non pour la simple raison qu'il n'apparaît pas sur Itunes.

To Iota : Je n'ai malheureusement pas tes compétences et je ne comprends pas bien. Je suis désolé 

Pour l'instant je suis entrain de faire ce qu'un ami me conseille en dernier recours
j'ai employé "utilitaire disque" / effacer avec l'option mise a zéro des données/ ensuite effacer le volume.
Cela va prendre +/- 40'
Ensuite je vais essayer qu'il apparaisse sur le bureau correctement ainsi que dans Itunes et je vais essayer de le restaurer via Itunes.
J'ai 62 ans, je suis un peu fatigué, demain je vous dirai quoi et je vous lirai si vous avez encore l'intention de m'aider.

Merci braves gens.


----------



## iota (22 Décembre 2009)

Michel Demal a dit:


> To Iota : Je n'ai malheureusement pas tes compétences et je ne comprends pas bien. Je suis désolé


Il suffit de reproduire ce qui est indiqué dans l'article que j'ai cité (tu verras, ce n'est pas bien compliqué) : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1363?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ensuite, tu fais la restauration : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1339?viewlocale=fr_FR
@+
iota


----------



## Palm49 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà, comme décrit plus bas, j'ai effacer le tout pour repartir à zéro avec utilitaire disque.
Mais maintenant quand je branche l'iPod il monte sur le bureau sous cette forme (voir photo) et Itunes s'ouvre également, mais il n'apparaît toujours pas dans la colonne de gauche de Itunes pour moi le restaurer !!!!!!
Je suis vraiment découragé.....
Encore un peu d'aide me ferait du bien, merci à vous.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je pense que le fait que tu aies utilisé Utilitaires de disque fait que ton iPod est vu comme u disque dur, plus comme un iPod (d'où son icône dans le Finder, et pas d'icône dans iTunes).

Je pense que tu devrais réinitialiser ton iPod en suivant ce pas à pas.

Un peu plus de lecture, tjs en Français, ici.

Bon courage !


----------



## Palm49 (23 Décembre 2009)

Merci de vos réponses, j'ai tout essayé et rien de rien.
Ce fichu logo qui je crois est devenu effectivement un disque dur, je ne parviens pas à le faire reconnaître comme un Ipod.
Les 4/5 des lectures disent "une fois sur Itune....." Mais il ne va JAMAIS sur Itunes.
Sinon je crois que je serais sauvé.

Je suis allé chercher l'Ipod de ma fille, de mon petit fils et directement tout est normal il monte sur le bureau et Itunes s'ouvre et il est bien là à droite.

Avec le mien NON, j'ai même changé les câbles au cas zou!!!! Rien
et poutant quand je le branche Itunes s'ouvre quand même????
Je sais plus quoi faire.........


----------



## iota (23 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Au risque de me répéter, tu as tenté le passage en mode disque ? (voir mes messages plus haut).

@+
iota


----------



## Palm49 (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui je l'ai fait :
1) quand je le branche il monte sur le bureau, mais sur Itunes : non
et un rond rouge avec une barre me dit de ne pas déconnecter

2) Quand je déconnecte (correctement) j'ai la troisième figure avec un V et de suite après j'ai une petit fichier avec un triangle et un point d'exclamation

Merci, mais comprend pas comprend pas!!!!


----------



## alex_ma (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Est ce que as essayer de contacter l'assitance d'apple ?

au 070 700 773 (pour la belgique)


----------

